# My Eyes for Boston



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Interesting views, it's a pity that the weather was a bit poor.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Thanks. I'll update this thread soon. Hopefully.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice to see photos of Boston away from the touristic section that most of us visit! :cheers:


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

I have returned with more photos. Sorry about that.









Boston, Winter 2013









Coming In for the Approach I









Coming In for the Approach II









Longwood Landing I









Longwood Landing II


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

I always like Boston, it's a fine city.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Hey, loves. Just an update. I'll be bringing you all the photos that I could salvage (from Flickr), plus new ones, pretty soon.


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

And some evening shots of the area around Northeastern to top the day off.









HEY! I live in the building on the right, that's awesome that you came to my college! International Village is truly a beautiful building, happy to live there.


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Very authentic pictures. Thx.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Back, by popular-ish demand.









Longwood Landing III









Longwood Landing IV









Longwood Landing V









Longwood Landing VI


----------

